# Koisterben



## Klaus G. (8. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Leute,
schreibe heute das erste Mal, deshalb bitte ich für eventl. Fehler schon jetzt um Entschuldigung.
Bin derzeit am Boden zerstört. Habe im Sommer 2008 mit dem Neubau meines Teichs begonnen und in porvisorisch soweit fertig stellen lassen, daß ich Wasser füllen und Fische einsetzen konnte.
Da sie eigentliche Filteranlage noch nicht gebaut ist, habe ich als Notlösung die bisher verwendete Filteranlage von Oase (für ca. 15.000 l) nochmals verwendet. Aufgrund des starken Frost der letzten Wochen war der Teich kurzfristig bis auf ca. 30 x 30 cm zugefroren. Sein nunmehr ca. zwei Wochen habe ich bei den großen Kois extreme Trägheit, auf dem Boden liegen bzw. taumelndes Schwimmen registrieren müssen. Hab nunmehr schon einige derbe Verluste verzeichnen müssen. Es starben meistens die großen Tiere (40 - 60 cm). Selbst versuche die Tiere in der Badewanne und unter starker Sauerstoffzuführung zeigten erst positive Ergebisse, dann jedoch als ich annahm alles sei ok, der plötzliche Tod. Vermutete Sauerstoffmangel, daher habe ich mehrere große Pumpen mit starker Wasserbegung eingesetzt. (um den Teich mit Sauerstoff anzureichern. Weis wohl, daß ich damit den Teich zusätzlich gekühlt habe, aber es war eine reine Verzweiflungstat. Wasserwerte Ph = 6,0 (könnte natürlich höher sein), Temperatur ca. 2°C könnte auch höher sein, weiss aber nicht wie ich das nun anstellen soll), kein Ammoniak vorhanden. hatte letzten Frühling bei einem Koi Trichodina feststellen lassen. Dieser ging ein, alle übrigen überlebten. Für einen Ausbruch der Krankheit dürfte es noch etwas zu früh sein, tritt häuig erst in der Phase um 10°C und mehr auf.
Habe ein keines Karantänebecken mit Heizung aufgestellt, dessen Temp. bei jetzt ca. 10°C liegt.
Fällt jemanden irgend etwas ein bevor mein Teich leer ist?

Gruß und vielen Dank
Klaus


----------



## Joachim (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koisterben*

Hallo Klaus,

und erstmal Willkommen Im Forum! 

Das Thema tote Fische/Koi ist diesen Winter schon sehr häufig aufgekommen (Suchfunktion) und sehr hilfreich wären auch Fotos vom Teich!


----------



## rainthanner (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koisterben*

Hallo Klaus, 

vermutlich hast du die Fischlein einwenig zu tief gekühlt. 
Kiemen nehmen dann Schaden und der Fisch erstickt trotz reichlich Sauerstoff. 

Ähnlich wie beim Menschen. Ist die Lunge erstmal zerstört, hilft der beste Sauerstoffwert nix. 

Umsetzen in wärmeres Wasser hilft in solchen Fällen auch nur in Verbindung mit Salz. 2gr/l 

Verwende min. 80% Leitungswasser, steigere die Temp. um max 4-5°C/Tag und mache so viele  Wasserwechsel mit temp.-gleichem Leitungswasser wie möglich. 
Wassertemp. letztlich bei 18°C stabilisieren. 

Versuch ist es wert. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## toschbaer (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koisterben*

Hallo Klaus,
:willkommen
nur schade, dass Dein erster Beitrag einen traurigen Anlass hat! 
Schade um Deine Koi! 
Zu den Sofortmaßnahmen kann ich Dir nur raten, einen sofortigen 30% Wasserwechsel zu machen!
Wie viele Koi und andere Fische sind im Teich?
Zu viel Wasserbewegung ist nicht gut im Winter!
Bitte Fotos!
Das Wasser mit dem Wasserwechsel auf mindestens 5-6°C bringen.
5 kg gutes Meersalz mit viel Mineralien in den Teich geben!
Welche Mineralien gibst Du sonst Deinen Koi?


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Klaus G. (8. Feb. 2009)

Erst einmal allen vielen Dank für die schnellen Reaktionen.
Zur Frage nach der Teichgröße. Das Becken hat bei voller Füllung ein Volumen von ca. 50.000 Liter bei einer durchschnittlichen Tiefe von ca. 2,00 m. Da das Becken noch nicht ganz fertig ist, habe ich derzeit eine Durchgängige Tiefe von 160 cm, dürften ca. 40.000 Liter Wasser sein.
Das Karantänebecken hat ca. 150 - 180 l Wasserinhalt. Habe augenblicklich Gyrodex gegen Kiemenwürmer eingebracht. Auffällig ist nunmehr Schaumbildung im Karantänebecken. Habe gerade nochmals hier Teilwasserwechsel (ca. 50/50 L gemischt 20 L Kran + Rest Teichwasser vorgenommen. Soeben hat sich wieder ein "Großer" aus der Karant. verabschiedet. Habe ein Foto der Kiemen gemacht. Bilde vom Teich folgt.

Gruß

Klaus

Hier noch Bilder der Fische, vom Teich später.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Klaus G. (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koisterben*

Hallo nochmals,
hier ein paar Bilder vom Teich. Unter dem abgedeckten Bereich kommt später die Filteranlage. Zur Bepflanzung: Außer ein paar Seerosen und Gräser sowie __ Pfeilkraut noch nichts.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## rainthanner (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koisterben*

Tja - Frostschäden sehen genau so aus.  
_Vorgehensweise siehe oben_. 

Vorsorglich könnte man einen Hautabstrich bezüglich Costia nehmen. 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## toschbaer (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koisterben*

Hallo Klaus,

hast Du schon einen Hautabstrich bei Deinen Koi gemacht?

Welche Maßnahmen hast Du bisher getroffen?

Welchen O² und Phosphatgehalt hat Dein Wasser?

Eine Frage an Rainer: 

Kann es sein, dass ein zu hoher Phosphatgehalt am Fischsterben Schuld sein kann? 
Man sieht es auch an den sehr stark zunehmenden Fadenalgen und jetzt am besten noch so ein Wundermittel ( Vitamin C ) gegen die Fadenalgen und 

LG
Friedhelm
der 3 Liter Eisengranulat im Filter hat


----------



## rainthanner (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koisterben*

Hallo Friedhelm, 
ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie man einen fisch-tödlichen Phosphatgehalt in den Teich bekommt. 
Deine Frage würde ich demnach mit "nein" beantworten. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

